# Is this a deal or Ripoff?



## tejjammy (Jul 30, 2011)

Just came across this while browsing and was tempted to buy. But never bought earlier from this site. Is the price right? There are all positive reviews. Should I go for it?
Pack of 2 Sandisk Cruzer Blade 4 GB Pendrive with 5 Years Manufacturers Limited Warranty, Price, Features, Specifications, Reviews | Tradus


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

buy it


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure?? Any idea of transfer speeds?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually one of my friends has this very model and speeds are horrible so, that might be the reason for its price. 
Now a days 4GB Pendrives from Transcend and Kingstons are selling for as low as Rs.275, so no need of buying this very model.


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 30, 2011)

Now I'm really confused...
My main motive was to use them as liveUSB drives so that requires good read speed so I think I must research more before buying this


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

Buying USB Pendrives now a days is not a good idea coz for the price a 64GB Pendrive you could get a 500GB ext. HDD. So, better save up a bit and go for a 160GB ext. USB HDD for 1.5k..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 30, 2011)

get 1 8gb pen drive for rs 450.. dats wud b better


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 30, 2011)

Buy Sandisk Cruzer Blade USB 8GB Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

8GB version of this drive is available here for Rs 445

2x4GB for 250x2 = 500
Buy SanDisk 4 GB Blade Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 30, 2011)

According to costtocost the price of one of these is 260. So its neither a ripoff nor a deal. Just fair price..almost
As for speed: I think mine is the same. So made a little speed report for you: UsbFlashSpeed.com: SanDisk Cruzer Blade speed test result.


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 30, 2011)

After reading all your comments and seeing the speed graphs i think i would save enough for a 64GB SSD drive


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 30, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> According to costtocost the price of one of these is 260. So its neither a ripoff nor a deal. Just fair price..almost
> As for speed: I think mine is the same. So made a little speed report for you: UsbFlashSpeed.com: SanDisk Cruzer Blade speed test result.



whats on the x-axis??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 30, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> whats on the x-axis??


Total data transfered?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 30, 2011)

tejjammy said:


> After reading all your comments and seeing the speed graphs i think i would save enough for a 64GB SSD drive



how much does that cost??



Ishu Gupta said:


> Total data transfered?



no it wud b something related to pieces or anyother?? dnt knw exactly..
coz if you see graph has max upto 16MB..how it cud b total data transfered


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's the block size of partition. 

Cost is about rs 5-6k entry level


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ hmm may b block size.. nt sure.. 

wht is your purpose of purchasing?? SSD is costlier option


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 31, 2011)

Wouldn't they need to format the pen drive to change the block size?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 31, 2011)

^^no i think windows(OS) decide the block size..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 31, 2011)

AFAIK Flash doesn't support block size below 2K either. And who would want a 16MB block size. 
Doesn't make sense.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 31, 2011)

as i read on WIKI .. it says


> the large block sizes used in flash memory erasing give it a significant speed advantage over old-style EEPROM when writing large amounts of data



and i also saw that Win 7 32 Bit OS.. uses block size of 512KB by default..


----------



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> AFAIK Flash doesn't support block size below 2K either. And who would want a 16MB block size.
> Doesn't make sense.



Ishu... Hows this deal? HP USB Flash Drive 8GB C335W @ Rs.350 (with discount coupon) I don't about HP pen drives.  
HP USB Flash Drive 8GB C335W

*www.greendust.com/images/USB%20Flash%20Drive%20HP%208GB%20C335W_big.jpg

or suggest me any fastest 8GB pen drive.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ The pendrive u r suggesting above gives horrible speed but its very compact for good speed buy Kingston Data traveler II


----------



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> ^^ The pendrive u r suggesting above gives horrible speed but its very compact for good speed buy Kingston Data traveler II


i checked transfer speed, and none of is giving more tha 4mb/s  I want to use this pen drive for win7 installation and important apps. Is this have metal body na?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

Buy Kingston (8GB) Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews Rs382
Buy Sandisk Cruzer Blade USB 8GB Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews Rs 400
Buy SanDisk Cruzer Edge 8 GB Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews Rs 400
Flipkart.com: Kingston DTIG3-8 GB: Pendrive Rs 404
Flipkart.com: Corsair Voyager Mini 4 GB: Pendrive Rs 699


----------



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Buy Kingston (8GB) Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews Rs382
> Buy Sandisk Cruzer Blade USB 8GB Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews Rs 400
> Buy SanDisk Cruzer Edge 8 GB Pen Drive at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews Rs 400
> Flipkart.com: Kingston DTIG3-8 GB: Pendrive Rs 404
> Flipkart.com: Corsair Voyager Mini 4 GB: Pendrive Rs 699


  u didnt tell me about that HP one. dats for Rs.350 only.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

Kingston is only 32 bucks more. Much better than HP.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2011)

kool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go for the Corsair one. Performance wise its very good, although costs double. This may help you -UsbFlashSpeed.com: We know everything about USB Flash speed!


----------



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Kingston is only 32 bucks more. Much better than HP.



what about this one??? HP USB Flash Drive 8GB V165W *@Rs.280 * 

HP USB Flash Drive 8GB V165W
*www.greendust.com/images/USB%20Flash%20Drive%20HP%208GB%20V165W_big.jpg

_Serial Number:	AA04012700007905
Model:	HP v165w
Vendor:	HP
Product:	V165W
Revision:	1100
File system:	None
Size:	7640 MB
Read speed:	23.46 MB/s
Write speed:	8.24 MB/s_


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


>



u sure?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: HP v165 8 GB USB Flash Drive P-FD8GBHP165-AZ

Decent Reviews


----------



## RBX (Sep 3, 2011)

Could anyone suggest me a cheap and reliable USB 3.0 flash drive ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Transcend Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 8 GB: Pendrive


----------



## RBX (Sep 3, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Transcend Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 16 GB: Pendrive

Here is another, a 16 GB model.
How would you rate its value for money ?

And, how well are both supposed to perform with USB 2.0 ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2011)

kool said:


> what about this one??? HP USB Flash Drive 8GB V165W *@Rs.280 *
> 
> HP USB Flash Drive 8GB V165W
> *www.greendust.com/images/USB%20Flash%20Drive%20HP%208GB%20V165W_big.jpg
> ...



I too have same pen drive and i'm pretty satisfied with this one. 

BTW i guess u r using discount coupon to get it @ 280?


----------

